# Anyone Have A Lemon Butter Caper Sauce Recipe?



## black chef (Jul 18, 2006)

i had this sauce on blackened catfish, and it had crawfish tails in it too...

anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## jasonj79 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sure do bud.  I even recommended this in your pan fried salmon post.  So lets say you pan fry your salmon in the olive oil butter mixture after the fish is done set aside on a plate.  Then throw 1 tbsp of butter in the skillet and about a tablespoon or two of capers.  Fry them for a few seconds.  Then pour in the juice from one lemon.  Then add one more tablespoon of butter the give the sauce some more flavor.  Season with salt and pepper and hit it with some finely chopped parsley (optional).  Pour over your fish.  This should make enough for 4 filets.

Now you can also do this.  When your fish is ready add in the butter and capers like before.  This time slice a whole lemon into thin rounds and throw them in the pan.  Add in a 1/2 cup of chicken stock and reduce by half.  Now throw in some more butter and your good to go.

You could also fry the capers with butter, then deglaze the pan with a 1/4 cup of white wine.  Reduce, then add in 1/2 cup of chicken stock.  Reduce by half again.  Squeeze some fresh lemon juice in and add some butter at the end.

So there you go.  Three different ways you can do it.  Just always use the same pan you could the food in.  Then throw in the butter and fry the capers.  Then choose any of the three and go from there.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 19, 2006)

Jason's ideas are pretty much on point. One thing to add though would be to remember to discard the oil in the pan used to fry the salmon, before adding the butter or deglazing.


----------



## black chef (Jul 19, 2006)

awesome ideas...

thanks!!!


----------



## Hopz (Jul 19, 2006)

Jason input is totally correct, but just to clarify for new cooks... when he says to "fry" the capers he does not mean to actually fry them, just warm them through and through. No crispy capers.

Also... I always rinse my capers before adding to the pan. I think the brine is too harsh if left on them. But... if they are still wet when added to the hot butter... the water will splatter.. take care.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 19, 2006)

You could also make a lemon or lime beurre blanc and add capers. But I think that might be a bit hifalutin' for catfish. Good for shrimp, however.


----------



## Leeba (Oct 11, 2008)

*Here are two Easy but Delicious recipes*

*First, my favorite.  It only takes 3 or 4 minutes to prepare so get everything ready so you can begin it just before you take the fish off the heat

You will need:

2 Tb fresh lemon juice
3 Tb dry white Vermouth
Salt and white pepper to taste
1 stick chilled butter, cut into 12 pieces
capers

Boil the lemon juice, vermouth and 1/4 tsp. salt slowly in a smallish saucepan until the liquid has reduced to about 1 tablespoon.

Then, a piece or two of butter at a time should be whisked in until it has all been used.  Taste and correct salt and add white pepper.  Toss in capers or go the easy but more decorative route as I do; simply sprinkle capers over fish and then spoon on this rich but delicate and easy sauce.

Eat!

This sauce will not hold so make right before serving.  My family loves it so much that I always make a double recipe.  They even put it on their rice, green beans, asparagus and especially dip artichokes in it.  Spoons work as well. 

The second way to make it is essentially the same but to use Water instead of the Vermouth.  You need not reduce the water and lemon juice liquid...just bring it to a boil then add the butter as above.  Toss you capers in the sauce or scatter on top of the fish and serve.

It is delicious as well but try the Vermouth version if you can.  Somehow it is so delicious as the Vermouth adds a delicate flavour.

Cheers!

Leeba*


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 17, 2008)

Just wanted to add...You can get so much more lemon punch using the lemon skin...Microplane if you got it, finest grate on your box grater if you don't...


----------

